# First official ‘hybrid closed-loop’ insulin delivery system for type 1 diabetes launched in UK



## Northerner (Mar 27, 2019)

The world’s first officially regulated, hybrid closed-loop system is launched today in the UK.

The MiniMed 670G is a self-adjusting insulin pump system and the first to automate and personalise the delivery of basal insulin, 24 hours a day. It has been available in the US since 2016.

The system uses artificial intelligence to adjust the delivery of insulin automatically, mimicking some of the functions of a healthy pancreas by making micro adjustments to insulin delivery every five minutes to stabilise glucose levels.

This is a significant milestone in the JDRF strategy to provide life-changing treatment for people with type 1 diabetes, and a crucial step closer towards fully automated, closed-loop ‘artificial pancreas’ technology.

Karen Addington, Chief Executive of JDRF in the UK said: “Type 1 diabetes can be tough to live with. But new technologies can reduce the burden, offering individuals and their families the chance to think less about the condition.

“JDRF provided initial funding that supported research into closed-loop systems, as part of its mission to provide life-changing treatments whilst researching the cure.”

https://jdrf.org.uk/news/first-offi...1JVQ_7sr2vO6Ck0SZJyqZS2rxoghJORz_m8LeiyAmy4ic

There was a feature about this on BBC Breakfast. Of course, when they said 'now to be made available on the NHS' they implied that everyone who wanted one could have one, which (call me a cynic!) I somewhat doubt


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 27, 2019)

All I want to know is how much it costs, and how much faffing about calibrating is involved.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 27, 2019)

There's an interview with Laura here.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/healt...sulin-pump-helps-me-just-soar-through-my-life


----------



## nonethewiser (Mar 27, 2019)

If its idiot proof I want one.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2019)

Well done JDRF & Medtronic. 50 odd years I have been waiting for this. Put my name on one please !  (I need a rest )


----------



## Bronco Billy (Mar 27, 2019)

There’s not a chance it will be available for everyone. It’s far too expensive!


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 27, 2019)

Well Well Done JDRF & MEDTRONIC


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 28, 2019)

Weird that this is reported as having launched today. It has been available (in a few centres which were trained to support it) for about 5 months (October 2018).

I know a few people who are getting on well with it.

There was a report from the US of people dropping out of it, but I believe they were using an older version of the software with a ‘calibration loop’ glitch, that is not present in UK versions.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 28, 2019)

It’s like all these developments. Never buy version 1.0. 

I assume that for those of us with delayed intestinal transit the system will chase down those night time rises. My difficulty is that it’s unpredictable and inconsistent. If it can do that, it’s a no brainer.


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 30, 2019)

I’ve read so many bad reports of the CGM with this pump and the set parameters will only lead to an A1c of 6.5-6.7, if you are hitting this target or better I wonder what the benefit? ......unless you lie to your pump of course!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 31, 2019)

Phil65 said:


> I’ve read so many bad reports of the CGM with this pump and the set parameters will only lead to an A1c of 6.5-6.7, if you are hitting this target or better I wonder what the benefit? ......unless you lie to your pump of course!



Medtronic tend to get quite a lot of negative stuff about their CGM from US users. Mostly this seems to be because of the versions which have been available there, which had poorer accuracy than the versions we have in the UK.

The MM670 uses a completely new transmitter, algorithm and sensor which I improves on the Enlite/Guardian 2 combo I use with my MM640G which has always been excellent.

As ever different sensors will suit different people/body chemistry.

The MM670G is fairly cautious in its settings, it had to be to get through the FDA, but most users I know seem to get A1cs in the low 6s rather than above 6.5. The MM670G is not as tweakable as an open source loop / openAPS / Android APS though - but you don’t have to build and configure it yourself.

The main benefit seems to be the semi-automation. The way the pump automatically adapts to changes in insulin need, and requires you to think about your diabetes less. You just need to give it the meal carb information, and keep it calibrated.


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 31, 2019)

Having the 640g and cgm I've got to possess my soul in patience for 2.5 years til I get the new one. Needless to say I'm looking forward to it


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2019)

pottersusan said:


> Having the 640g and cgm I've got to possess my soul in patience for 2.5 years til I get the new one. Needless to say I'm looking forward to it


That's two sold pottersusan


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 5, 2019)

I love my 640 & I would love one.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 5, 2019)

I saw that on the news the other day.


----------



## SamJB (Apr 8, 2019)

This is the next best thing to a cure, I think. My only concern is those of us that have good control probably won't be able to have one, because of the costs.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 8, 2019)

SamJB said:


> This is the next best thing to a cure, I think. My only concern is those of us that have good control probably won't be able to have one, because of the costs.



It's one of a number of hybrid-closed-loop and sensor-augmented pump options currently or soon to be available (both 'official' device manufacturer ones, and disruptor community 'we are not waiting' versions).

Indications for full CGM funding currently revolve around hypoglycaemia unawareness rather than outcomes like HbA1c. Until the pricetags for CGM start to come down, I think it's only natural for the NHS budget to be focused on people who stand to gain te most from these expensive technologies.

Doesn't stop me wishing I could get my grubby mitts on funded CGM sensors though


----------



## SamJB (Apr 8, 2019)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> It's one of a number of hybrid-closed-loop and sensor-augmented pump options currently or soon to be available (both 'official' device manufacturer ones, and disruptor community 'we are not waiting' versions).
> 
> Indications for full CGM funding currently revolve around hypoglycaemia unawareness rather than outcomes like HbA1c. Until the pricetags for CGM start to come down, I think it's only natural for the NHS budget to be focused on people who stand to gain te most from these expensive technologies.
> 
> Doesn't stop me wishing I could get my grubby mitts on funded CGM sensors though


Yes, I agree that those who will gain the most deserve to be first in line to receive them. Although T1D is a strain no matter your control, or hypo awareness. I just get the feeling I'll never be eligible for one, unless a distruptor like the Libre comes along.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 8, 2019)

SamJB said:


> Yes, I agree that those who will gain the most deserve to be first in line to receive them. Although T1D is a strain no matter your control, or hypo awareness. I just get the feeling I'll never be eligible for one, unless a distruptor like the Libre comes along.



Remains to be seen what will happen in the UK with Libre2 (and when it will launch!). Optional  prompts to scan when BG reaches high or low values could make a big difference, expecially if their early suggestions that the price would be the same as Libre1 turn out to be true.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2019)

SamJB said:


> This is the next best thing to a cure, I think. My only concern is those of us that have good control probably won't be able to have one, because of the costs.


Well done for being a Low Carber Sam. They do the damage


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> Well done for being a Low Carber Sam. They do the damage


Carbs don't do damage if they are balanced with the insulin (or tolerated well by those not on insulin, in moderate amounts), it's poor blood glucose control that causes damage


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 8, 2019)

I was talking to someone last week who had 8 spoons of sugar in his tea   Which way are they heading ?


----------



## trophywench (Apr 10, 2019)

They'd have to boil up their cuppa in the ruddy microwave to get that to melt.  A couple of people in my family take 3 and that's bad enough to stir in - you'd need one of those things you attach to your electric drill to stir plaster into the water to do it!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 10, 2019)

HOBIE said:


> I was talking to someone last week who had 8 spoons of sugar in his tea   Which way are they heading ?


The dentist?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2019)

Pumper_Sue said:


> The dentist?


It was a talk I gave in a Prison actually. Enough said.


----------

